# International Kennel Club Shows/Downtown Chicago



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For anyone living in the Chicagoland/Northern IL area, the big downtown Chicago IKC shows at McCormick Place are next weekend, Feb. 25,26,27,28. 
It's a great show to go to, lots of vendors, obedience, agility, some demonstations, and of course breed competition. Entries of goldens are down by over 30% from last year but there will still be a lot of gold dogs there to admire!
The judging schedule for goldens is as follows:

ring 17 at 11:15 a.m. on Thursday (67 entries)
ring 17 at 12:25 p.m. on Friday (89 entries)
ring 17 at 11:00 a.m. on Saturday (98 entries)
ring 17 at 10:30 a.m. on Sunday (95 entries)

last year we had over 140 entries on Saturday and Sunday, it took 6 hours to judge the goldens!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here are a couple of photos taken last year, just to give you an idea of the "flavor" of the show (thanks Mary for the photos!)


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I would love to go. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to go with me. I told him I'd go to the auto show with him if he came here with me :

I've never been to a show before. What should I expect?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You should expect to see LOTS of dogs of all varieties!
If you go on Saturday or Sunday, which I would recommend, the dogs are "benched" by breed. So you will see two entire aisles of goldens on tables being groomed, an aisle of shelties, and so on. You can wander up and down the aisles and talk to the breeders, handlers, and so on. DO NOT pet or touch the dogs without asking permission! If they are just getting ready to go into the ring, most would prefer you not pet the dog until they come back out.
You will see lots of cool vendors selling everything you can imagine for dogs. Toys, treats, beds, collars, you name it, it will be there. 
There will be an obedience ring set up, typically right near the show entrance, and you can watch the dogs perform their obedience routines. Feel free to ask anyone standing ringside what's going on, they're glad to tell you. Same thing with rally, I'm not sure if it comes after obedience in the same ring or has its own ring. 
There will be an agility course set up, which is a crowd favorite. Be sure to go watch the dogs run in agility, it's a lot of fun. DO NOT take flash photos by the agility ring, it blinds the dogs as they are doing the obstacles and could cause them to get hurt.
Absolutely go ringside for the golden retriever judging, try to snag a chair because it will take quite a while. 
They judge the males first. The males are divided into "classes" of dogs, as follows (in this order), these are called, class dogs:
..6-9 month puppy dogs
..9-12 month puppy dogs
..12-18 month puppy dogs
..amateur owner/handler dogs
..bred by exhibitor dogs
..american bred dogs (sort of a catch all class)
..open dogs (usually the biggest class by far, these are considered by many to be the most serious of the contendors, except for the bred-by-exhibitor dogs who are also very serious contendors)
The judge will select the top 4 places in each of the above classes. Next, the winning dog from each class will go in the ring with the winners of the other classes, and the judge will select the very best male class dog there, which will be called "winners dog". This is the only dog that will get any points; none of the other first places get points. Only the "winners dog".
The other first place class dogs stay in the ring and the dog that took second place behind the dog that won winners dog comes in the ring, and from this group the judge will pick the second best male class dog there, which is called "reserve winners dog". It's sort of like a first runner up, if for some reason the winners dog is disqualified, the reserve winners dog gets the points. 
After they've judged all the males in that way, they start the whole process over for the females (always called bitches at the show).
Then the really impressive group comes in the ring! The "specials", which are dogs and bitches who have already earned their championship. Along with them will be the best male (winners dog) and the best female (winners bitch) from the classes. This is so that the judge can pick the very best golden retriever there that day. 
That dog or bitch will be awarded "best of breed" and will go on to represent the golden retrievers in the sporting group, which is done after all the individual breeds have been judged. 
The judge will also select which is better, the winners dog or the winners bitch. This is called "best of winners" (although grammatically, better of winners would be more correct since there are only 2 choices). Finally, the judge selects "best of opposite sex to best of breed" which is exact what it says. If the best of breed is a male, the best of opposite sex will be the best female in the ring. Obviously, if the best of breed is a female, the best of opposite sex will be the best male in the ring.
Hopefully that helps! Of course, when you asked what to expect you probably meant how's the parking :.



tennisball said:


> I would love to go. I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to go with me. I told him I'd go to the auto show with him if he came here with me :
> 
> I've never been to a show before. What should I expect?


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, that sounds exciting! Thanks for the response. I would love to see all the goldens, though my boyfriend would probably be bored to death after the 10th one : And the agility would be really fun to watch. I would love to see all the vendors, too. I'd probably end up buying too many things for my dogs, so I'd better leave my credit cards in the car!



> Hopefully that helps! Of course, when you asked what to expect you probably meant how's the parking :.


Haha, if it's anywhere in Chicago, the parking won't be very good :no:


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Huckleberry and I went last year - for a special AKC star puppy demonstrations

Akc Star puppy http://www.akc.org/starpuppy/ikc_2009.cfm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummm yes, that's a fact. But McCormick Place is better than most in terms of parking.
I hope you can make it, it's really a great show!




tennisball said:


> Haha, if it's anywhere in Chicago, the parking won't be very good :no:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I sure hope many of you go to the show. I'll be there tomorrow cheering on Team Tito. I'll also be working in the booth for As Good As Gold Golden Rescue of Illinois, look for me!! I'll be the one with dog hair stuck to my pants LOL. I won't have Flirt with me, however.

You're welcome, Barb, for the photos. I hope I can get some tomorrow.

Last year was my first time attending where I actually knew someone (Barb) showing. I learned so much from her. It can be quite overwelming, just so many beautiful dogs.

As for the parking, you park in the garage for McCormick place. It's a bit pricey but what's $$$ when it comes to our dogs. Go to the IKC website for an admission discount coupon. 

http://www.ikcdogshow.com/assets/coupon_2010.pdf


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Mary, the show is across the street this year. MUCH smaller building. Parking is easy, park in lot C.
See you there!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggieGIrl*

MyMaggieGirl:

Ken and I can't attend the show but I wish we could. I've seen As Good As Gold at many events including the Downers Grove Fest. Have you been with As Good As Gold a long time.

Ken and I live in Woodridge and we have a rescued Female, Golden Ret. ,Smooch and a Male, Samoyed, named Snobear.

P.S. I LOVE THE NAME FLIRT. Sometimes Ken jokes with Smooch and calls her FLEUSY!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

My wife and I attended our first show yesterday, and we enjoyed the experience very much. It was great to see so many beautiful Goldens in one place, and they were *all* beautiful! It is amazing the judges can choose from such a group. They even had a red one in the bunch, but alas, it did not make the cut.

The show judging segment was very nice to watch, but we think our interests favor the obedience and agility competitions. All in all, a good show to attend, even if the hot dogs cost as much as the admission to the show.:doh::

And we got the pleasure to say "Hi" to the Tito Monster! :wavey:


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to the show with my Mom today!! We had a lot of fun! I love seeing so many goldens in one place. We talked to the breeder and even met a member of the forum who has another Dichi Teddy!!

Here are some pictures I took at the show!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Great captures! Thank you so much sharing! You have a very nice camera and a good eye; it's not easy to take photos at a dog show--my husband took some photos a few times and he commented how the light is so difficult to work with. These are in perfect focus and you can see the expressions so beautifully!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Great captures! Thank you so much sharing! You have a very nice camera and a good eye; it's not easy to take photos at a dog show--my husband took some photos a few times and he commented how the light is so difficult to work with. These are in perfect focus and you can see the expressions so beautifully!


Thank you!! It was really hard. I would say for every picture that turned out there were 20 that didn't.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got to meet Kelby's Dad (and mom, LOL) which was just awesome! They spent some time spoiling the Tito Monster rotten, too.
Jennifer, great photos. I'm amazed at how clear and perfect they are, the conditions were not the best.
In the 10th photo, the first dog in line (female handler, kneeling down, darker looking dog) is Tito.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I got to meet Kelby's Dad (and mom, LOL)


It was very nice to meet you too. And the handsome Mr. Tito can no way be a spoiled boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucky Kelbys' Dad....I wish I could meet the Tito Monster....somehow I doubt he's really much 'monster'. 

I'd love to go to a show one day. My sister found her Beagle by visiting the show that takes place in NY (Westminster?) and meeting the Breeders.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

jennifer, I'm really enjoying the photos. It's very interesting to be able to analzye what the judge's eye sees.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> My wife and I attended our first show yesterday, and we enjoyed the experience very much. It was great to see so many beautiful Goldens in one place, and they were *all* beautiful! It is amazing the judges can choose from such a group. They even had a red one in the bunch, but alas, it did not make the cut.
> 
> The show judging segment was very nice to watch, but we think our interests favor the obedience and agility competitions. All in all, a good show to attend, even if the hot dogs cost as much as the admission to the show.:doh::
> 
> And we got the pleasure to say "Hi" to the Tito Monster! :wavey:


It was nice to meet you two and I'm still chuckling about the whole meeting and how you just happened to sit next to me LOL.

Isn't Tito great? He's such a beautiful dog. 

Mary


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad to happen on this thread. Barb, your explanation of what goes on in a dog show is great! I loved all the photos too! It looks like a wonderful experience and a great way to learn more about the breed and get some eye candy full of goldens!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> It was nice to meet you two and I'm still chuckling about the whole meeting and how you just happened to sit next to me LOL.
> 
> Isn't Tito great? He's such a beautiful dog.
> 
> Mary


We're not stalkers........reallly, we're not.

Tammy and I were just commenting on how, with all those people there, we end up sitting right next to you. It was good to meet you too, and again, we apologize. We certainly didn't mean to startle you.

And the Tito Monster is one handsome dude, whether he is prancing the show ring or eyeing those birds in the field.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All 3 of my dogs are VERY pampered, but honestly none of them are spoiled. There's a pretty big difference.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> We're not stalkers........reallly, we're not.
> 
> Tammy and I were just commenting on how, with all those people there, we end up sitting right next to you. It was good to meet you too, and again, we apologize. We certainly didn't mean to startle you.


I guess the fact that I had the big "As Good As Gold" badge hanging from my neck announcing my name kind of gave me away, right?!

When you began talking to me and I didn't know who you were, I had a flash-back of a few weeks ago. While attending a 50-th anniversary party, a woman approached me and she obviously knew me but I had NO clue who she was and tried to pull off the "I'll pretend that I knew her" routine until she could see it in my eyes that I didn't know who the heck she was. It was comical.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was at the show on Sunday and watched the judging of goldens. It was great fun. Also, I am a new member of AGAG and waiting for a call from them about volunteering. 

Kris


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Was one of the pictures Rikki? I'm jealous you get to go to all these shows, though wouldn't want to live in Chicago...sorry. I'm afraid I'd get too into getting another puppy. Day care said wait until you have THIS one trained, then...Good pictures you really did well capturing the beauty.


----------

